# Ford 1500 hydraulics



## Dave Contreras (Mar 22, 2020)

I have a Ford 1500 with front loader and rear Gannon. When cold , the hydraulics work great. After it warms up, neither the loader or Gannon gets any pressure to function. Level is good. Any thoughts on where to start looking? Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The only thing I can think of, off hand, is the oil is not the proper spec for your tractor, or the pump or valve may be in need of a rebuild as the hot oil is getting by somewhere. May very well be the pump!


----------



## Dave Contreras (Mar 22, 2020)

pogobill said:


> The only thing I can think of, off hand, is the oil is not the proper spec for your tractor, or the pump or valve may be in need of a rebuild as the hot oil is getting by somewhere. May very well be the pump!


Thanks for the feedback. The first I will do is clean the filter and change the oil. I’ll keep you updated.


----------



## DaveNSeattle (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi Dave

I have the same issue, when it warms up the loader slows and then stops completely. I briefly removed the hydraulic filter to test (had previously cleaned it). When removed everything worked great. Will now replace the filter. What was your solution?

This tractor is a recent purchase and it did sit in covered storage for several years. I have changed all other fluids and filters.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Dave & Dave,

You may be misinterpreting your problem?? You may have a suction leak in your hydraulic system. Symptoms are performs well when first started but declines as air entrainment builds in the fluid, to the point where the hydraulics are worthless. To check for this possibility, when the hydraulics stop working, have a look at your hydraulic fluid. It will be full of tiny bubbles. 

See attached parts diagram for hydraulics Ford 1500:
https://www.messicks.com/nh/108129?sectionId=607582&diagramId=8353B1CD-B8BF-E111-9FCE-005056875BD6

Follow the suction line (the larger diameter line). Replace o-rings in the suction line.
#23 - 4ea.
#16 - 1ea
#9 - 1ea.

How about your hydraulic filter, item #14 on the diagram? A plugged filter could be the root of the problem.


----------



## DaveNSeattle (Jul 23, 2020)

Harvey-

Thanks for the feedback, I will check out the fluid and suction line this evening.

I will clean the filter again in solvent instead of diesel.


----------

